# I'm getting a Russian blue dumbo



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

After searchinghigh and low and with no luck at finding a Russian blue male rat I have finally found a breeder in gloustershire Who has some.
My friend popped down there to get two males for her lone boy and her vet is down that way too.

I asked nicely and she said She would nip me down to fetch him.

I already have 9 week old boys so he will have similar aged friends as he is 8 weeks old.she would normally sell in pairs but as I have these 9 week olds she said it's fine.

I can't wait to get him, just gotta sort day n time.
So that will make my group 6! 
And best of all my hubby has agreed  he said before if I got anymore I'd be divorced but what's swayed him is the fact he's a dumbo and hubby liked dumbos!:thumbup:
Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

CongRATulations
Here's a pic of a RBD to tide you over until your boy arrives


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub:

your cruel teasing me like that!

i used to have a top eared russian blue a couple of years back and always loved the colour.

no body round here seems to breed them.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

blade100 said:


> awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub:
> 
> your cruel teasing me like that!
> 
> ...


They are gorgeous, I'd love another one day, they look so different from other blues


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

well this will be my last as 6 is my limit.

humpfrey as he will be known as is a russian blue self.

he will fit in nicely with my 2 other dumbos ones black berkie,the other white pew.

then i have 3 top eared rats.

so 3 of each


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm going Tomoz to fetch him I'm excited I won't be able to sleep tonite!
Going to be along 2 hour drive there it's 85 miles away from mine.so will be doing a 170 mile round trip.my friend is very good to me!


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

Yay  Congratulations and love the name Humpfrey!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

It will be the three 'H's Hugo Hector n humpfrey as they are of similar ages think there a week older than humpfrey.


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

Congratulations. It must feel like xmas. How do you handle 6. Mine are naughty enough with half that many. Mind you thats probably because they havent finnished training me yet lol.
Ace name too. You will be playing with them all day yay


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Being picked up in 10 minutes I can't wait. It will be around 3 wen we get back so a quick cuppa then straight to intros.
It should go smoothly seeing as I just threw Hector n Hugo straight in the main cage the big lads didn't even bat an eye.

Will get pics as soon as poss.

Oh and all they do is groom me and snooze on the bed they have a mad 10 mins and that's it! Lol rest of the hour is spent as mentioned.


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

Oooohhh exciting  Cant wait for pics!


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

Mine love sitting on the radiator and watching the world go by. Also I block the door with hardback books which the neubies like to destroy. What is their fascination with my forbidden door of mystery.

Is he home now? Does he like his new pad?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I have bought home humpfrey and George!!!!!
I couldn't resist George is a top ear Russian blue! 
Will take pics in a bit.
All 7 boys are in a hamster cage and it's going fab there all snuggled up.:thumbup:


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

Nice. Does 7 constitute a swarm lol


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

hahahaha.
made a new thread with pic of my two boys.
george is now known as hogan thanks to my hubby


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i thought you only had a cage big enough for 6 not 7? 
congrats on your new additions


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2011)

Jarhead said:


> Nice. Does 7 constitute a swarm lol


A group of rats is a mischief


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Yeh will be upgrading soon


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

I've very fond of my RB dumblob. This spazzy looking creature is Nix.









Which breeder did you get your boy from?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Can I eat him plz?

From belyaev rattery in glouster.
I have pics in my other thread on here.


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

(Nix is a girl  )

And if you want to eat her you'll have to join the line. My boyfriend has first dibs on her.

I've met some Belyaev rats. They are lovely people. Nix is from Hakuna Matata.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

oops sorry nix.
Yes Julie is lovely really knows her stuff.
One of my blues the dumbo is the mother of Brunel rattery and dad is out of belyaev. The top eared is out of belyaev ratties.


----------

